# New Plants



## Bolero (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I'm pretty excited by the new plants I received today, it's the first of 3 orchid orders I hope will arrive by friday. It's that time of year (Spring) when I start buying again (although I won't be getting anymore than the 3 orders)........there is also a photo below after I have potted them all up in CHC. I don't use anything else.

Paph Golddollar (primulinum var album x armeniacum var album)
Paph micranthum x vietnamense
Paph Norito Hasegawa 'Playfull' x micranthum 'Foxy'
Paph Fanaticum 'Landsdale' AM/AOC x micranthum 'Foxy
Paph Chocolate Shot 'Hot Dip' x (Kimberley Szabo x Kerry Ann) 'Birthday Present'
Slc Fairyland 'Murumatsu' (Qty 2)
Pot Free Spirit 'Lea' x Sc Mem Ellen Littman 'C.C.'
Slc Mine Gold 'Corona'
Slc Mango Spice 'John' x Sc Mem Ellen Littman 'Deborah'


----------



## toddybear (Oct 23, 2007)

Great looking foliage on those parvi hybrids!


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks good, sounds good too!


----------



## Bolero (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, they are very healthy and I was more than impressed with the roots on the Paphs. Coming into summer I hope to see a lot of growth.

;-)


----------



## Corbin (Oct 23, 2007)

they look healthy


----------



## Bolero (Oct 25, 2007)

It is exciting to get new plants........second order arrived today. I only received 6 plants this time but very happy with them....... 

Lc Mari's Song 'CTM-217' x Slc Tangerine Jewel 4N (2) 
Slc (Bright Angel x Jillian Lee) x Tangerine Jewel 4N 
Sc Royal Beau 'Prince' AM/AOC 
Pot Dal's Emperor x Sc Royal Beau (2)


----------



## Park Bear (Oct 25, 2007)

very nice haul!!


----------



## Bolero (Oct 25, 2007)

The last order arrived:

C. Princess Bells 'Betty's Bouquet' AM/AOS x Sc Lana Coryell 'Deborah' AM/AOC (2)
Sl Orpetii 'Roy' x Lc Mini Purple 'No. 1' AM/AOC (2)
Slc Tangerine Jewel 'Southern Cross' (4N) x Blc Waianae Leopard 'Bette' (2)
Blc Cunyeah 'Good Life No. 1'
C. Walkeriana var Alba 'Byron Bay'






They all look great, the one that's unpotted is massive and needs a large pot to grow in. That's fine but I worry about the middle of the pot staying wet too long. What do you think? It's probably close to 12 inches across.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2007)

Good stuff. Is it summer down under now?


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice micranthum hybrids!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow. Look at all the sweets!


----------



## LWSIS (Oct 30, 2007)

*c. walkeriana*

You might want to plaque the walkeriana-just give it bright light and keep it humid.


----------



## Bolero (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah I'm considering mounting it but the roots have grown in such a way it makes it difficult.

Hey I had two more plants arrive today and they are:

Coelogyne usitana
Paph vietnamense

Both very small plants but I'm particularly excited about the first one, it looks promising.


----------



## bench72 (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice new arrivals... the dark lip on the Coel. usitana are amazingly beautiful!


----------



## Bolero (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah apparently there have been some really stunning plants around so I'm hopefully it grows well. A new growth on the plant as well which is just developing. It might take a couple of years though.


----------

